# Bioshock Infinite Steam Key



## Aerlinn (22. März 2013)

Hallo, ich verkaufe in dieser Stelle einen Steam-Key für Bioshock Infinite, das am 26.03. erscheint. Über Ebay ist der Verkauf für Privatpersonen nicht erlaubt, deswegen biete ich den Key an dieser Stelle an. Der Key ist offiziell von AMD und nicht regional beschränkt.

Ich stelle mir einen Preis von 27 Euro vor. Als Bezahlung bevorzuge ich Überweisung, akzeptiere aber zur Not auch Paypal.

Das Spiel besitzt eine Altersfreigabe ab 18, meldet euch also nur, wenn ihr mindestens 18 Jahre alt seid.


----------



## Evil77 (31. März 2013)

25 Euros über PayPal?


----------



## Aerlinn (31. März 2013)

Nicht mehr verfügbar!

Viele Grüße und schöne Ostertage!


----------

